# Supercool stroke into the wind.



## JackNick (Aug 27, 2010)

Check this supercool stroke into the wind.

YouTube - Motvind på Landskrona


----------



## kingminers (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow, that's insanity. What a crazy wind.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum JackNick. I loved that video. Sometimes during the early summer here in Miami, we get very high winds, but I don't think I've played in anything quite as bad as that video showed.


----------

